# Have any of you tried?...........



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anybody tried this "Spray guide tool". Looks like its pretty cool, but I am too cheap to be a test pilot. If it works like it does in the demo, you can save some serious time. (and make money)

http://www.sprayguidetool.com/index.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It looks pretty cool, i wouldn't mind giving it a demo.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good on the tape, but remember over spray takes way longer to get off than on. There has to be some over spray on the walls, this close.I wonder how the device would get in your way when you didn't need it.
I think if you had a commercial job with a lot of t-bar ceiling it may be worth trying.As for as foundations I just spray down within 4" with my wond and then have one of my labor guy's cut the rest in.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would like to see something that I could use to spray gutters with. That would save a lot of time.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

i would liek to give it a shot to.. interesting painting tools are always evolving...


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

This is an interesting looking tool but I don't think I get it. Is it just for cutting in? When I spray lets say the wall below the soffit I would use a spray sheild and shoot about 3 feet across and 2 feet down,that way when I finish the wall I will not be near the soffit area. With this tool I would think that spraying off the rest of the wall I would get over spray on the soffit. Anyone use this guide?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

painterman said:


> This is an interesting looking tool but I don't think I get it. Is it just for cutting in? When I spray lets say the wall below the soffit I would use a spray sheild and shoot about 3 feet across and 2 feet down,that way when I finish the wall I will not be near the soffit area. With this tool I would think that spraying off the rest of the wall I would get over spray on the soffit. Anyone use this guide?


Considering how fast he went across that top, I'd think you go back and forth once, (two passes) than pop it off and point the tip down. That's why I posted this. Like you I was wondering if anyone used it, and how they overcame any problems and if there were any problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The idea has been around a long time. I Pick one up back when I was a PDCA Member. You know show specials NEVER could get it to work for me.


----------

